# 8 mm rem mag as it stands today



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

8mm project as it stands.

Still needs to be bedded, if necessary.
I'll zero it at 245 yards, that should give me an 8" target zone from 100 to 400 yards.
And of course, develop a load.
Looking to try Sierra 220's and Barnes TSX 200 gr.
Powder may be reloader 26, Magpro.









Homemade dead mule.









Burris 4 1/2 x 14 droptine scope.








Before








After

Factory take off stock and squishy recoil pad.
The claw sling.
120 factory shells and 100 brass.
So far all in I have under $800 into her.
Still need dies.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking stick keep going you’ll get her ready to burn some power soon


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice. You ought to be able to put a hurting on something fairly big with it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah. Like a shoulder.


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice rifle.


----------

